# Renault Master Ignition Key Problem



## jodil

Our camper is based on the 2.8TD, year 2000, W reg, Renault Master van.
One of the two ignition keys that I have is intermittently (about 50/50) not being recognised by the vehicle immobiliser, that is the red dash light keeps flashing after the key is inserted. However it does (and always has) operate the central locking system and the alarm. I have changed the battery but no improvement.
The other key works first time, every time, so the fault is almost certainly with the key. As the problem is intermittent I am not convinced that the fault is with the electronics of the dodgy key. If it were I would expect the key not to work at all – or maybe I’m just wrong? 
The keys each just have one, large button.
I would appreciate any thoughts or suggestions.
Thank you.


----------



## Levvo001

Have a look at the thread this link leads to - talks about Clio keys, but the Master of that era used the same type of system. Same solutions might apply too!

http://www.renaultforums.co.uk/archive/index.php/t-15688.html


----------



## cairnnut

Hi as a renault mechanic I see this a lot on clio/ master/ early kangoo, in answer to your question it is the key. when this happens if you squeeze and hold it in the lock/unlock position it is usualy enough to make it work the immobiliser. probably dry connection on circuit board, new key is the answer (this type has to come from france) Never buy from E bay. and has to be synchronised by somone with the diagnostic equipment.
hope this helps
john


----------

